# No option for Black or XL on qualified vehicles



## Bm0095 (Mar 3, 2020)

So, I have a 2019 Chrysler Pacifica that qualifies for xl, but that option never shows, and I never get xl rides on Uber. Of course, it works just fine on Lyft. I just purchased a Mercedes C300 Sedan, with the intention of being able to get black rides. It is qualified, including color. However, it does not show the option to select black rides. Has anybody had this issue before? I tried calling support, but that guy's advice was just make another account. Not so sure about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Not sure what the issue is with your XL vehicle, unless Uber requires a certain number of rides to start receiving XL rides and you are new (they require this for Select). As far as UberBlack - you can only qualify for this with special commercial insurance even if your car qualifies (at least that's my understanding). This may also be subject to a ride minimum before qualifying for it.

Visit your local Greenlight Hub and they should be able to help more than support.


----------



## Bm0095 (Mar 3, 2020)

Got it. I actually just got an email back from support. They clicked a button and XL works now. They did say I have to create a new account with Livery instead of private. Sounds like I'll need that insurance. Thanks!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Bm0095 said:


> I just purchased a Mercedes C300 Sedan, with the intention of being able to get black rides.


About that.
You need to have a Black account first.
In many markets they have limits on the number of Black cars.
Also they require all kinds of permits plus commercial insurance.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Soooo here's a thought.... And I NEVER SAY THIS LIGHTLY...


C A L L. S U P P O R T!!!!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Bm0095 said:


> I just purchased a Mercedes C300 Sedan, with the intention of being able to get black rides


please have a lot of money saved up or tell us you're not depending on this as your main source of income


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> please have a lot of money saved up or tell us you're not depending on this as your main source of income


Anyone who depends on this as a main source of income is truly mentally ill.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Anyone who depends on this as a main source of income is truly mentally ill.


I'm retired and do it for fun.... so no I do not depend on it... But after expenses I clear 1800-2200+ most months... So I could see where someone who knew how to get it done could.... Not gonna get rich but that's better than alot of people make a.month...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'm retired and do it for fun.... so no I do not depend on it... But after expenses I clear 1800-2200+ most months... So I could see where someone who knew how to get it done could.... Not gonna get rich but that's better than alot of people make a.month...


Such tunnel vision. You are ONLY trading equity from SOMETHING for the peanuts you're paid. I myself am retired. I get it. But we are in what? Maybe 1% of all drivers? The majority NEED to do this, because they can't, or won't do anything else.

The people who do this "full time" are only one algorithm away from being homeless. It's actually quite sad, but just because a bunch of people who are in the same boat get together on social media and other sites, and try and make it a "normal" job, doesn't make it so.

The people who do it as a side hustle, maybe for Vegas crazy money etc.....they're doing it as it was intended. It wasn't then, is not now, and will never be a full time job for anyone.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Such tunnel vision. You are ONLY trading equity from SOMETHING for the peanuts you're paid. I myself am retired. I get it. But we are in what? Maybe 1% of all drivers? The majority NEED to do this, because they can't, or won't do anything else.
> 
> The people who do this "full time" are only one algorithm away from being homeless. It's actually quite sad, but just because a bunch of people who are in the same boat get together on social media and other sites, and try and make it a "normal" job, doesn't make it so.
> 
> The people who do it as a side hustle, maybe for Vegas crazy money etc.....they're doing it as it was intended. It wasn't then, is not now, and will never be a full time job for anyone.


I agree. However if one has a handful of different apps to make money off of.. if the algorithm changes you can compensate.

It really becomes a gamble when accidents and breakdowns come into play, if you only have one car. Both put you out of work, regardless of severity.

I wouldn't be sad for them. Surely many other professions are like this?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Most markets have a wait list for Black drivers
I would not buy a black car unless you bought it for other reasons
I would sell the C300 and get a prius or something else high in MPG


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Black Suv/car pros/cons

Pros: handles all tiers(suv), newer vehicles, less chance of breakdown, better parking at events, excellent for private clients

Cons: vehicle cost high, commercial plates and insurance required, not many black request on app. Gas cost high, black doesnt get surge (not sure if this changed). Mileage will destroy equity/value.

Uber not accepting black suv in my market and haven't for years. Theres a wait list for black car.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Rich2nyce said:


> black doesnt get surge (not sure if this changed).


our market actually surges equally across all platforms except a new one called premier. premier is the new uber black for south florida which replaces Lux. currently lux surges with the other platforms but they're dropping lux completely in June. this only started happening about 3 months ago..before it only surged on X unless something crazy was happening


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> About that.
> You need to have a Black account first.
> In many markets they have limits on the number of Black cars.
> Also they require all kinds of permits plus commercial insurance.


And most likely license plates


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> And most likely license plates


In CA it's commercial registration - first step. Only then you can apply for the rest, like TCP and airport permits. And you have to have Black spot to be able to receive Black requests.



Rich2nyce said:


> black doesnt get surge


Technically, it does, but not very often.
This year it surged during JP Morgan conference.
But rates are high enough not to depend on surge.


----------

